# Best Gun classifieds



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What are some reputable Utah gun classifieds websites?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://utahguns.com/index.php

http://utahgunexchange.com/


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey when do you think ksl will put firearm ads back?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

2018


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> Hey when do you think ksl will put firearm ads back?


Never ever ever.

-DallanC


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

bounce


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe KSL will stop selling pressure cookers too..


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the gun classifieds have become a dumping ground for all the over priced items. Everyone trying to make their fortune on things that are hard to come by.


----------

